

NFC and a world without plastic cards - ddieno
https://simplenfc.com/blog/2011/08/13/nfc-and-a-world-without-plastic-cards/

======
otoburb
I'd love to see NFC become more widespread for all the benefits outlined in
the article. However, my wife commented that if one of NFC's main benefits as
a digital wallet is to "allow me to have my 30+ cards all stored in my NFC
phone", wouldn't it be easier for card companies to band together to enable a
combined plastic card?

I had to admit that I didn't have a good response for her. My initial reaction
was to cite the flexibility of NFC, despite how nascent it is compared to the
proliferation of loyalty & credit cards, but she demolished me by stating that
she would much rather prefer to carry one plastic card vs. buying a new phone.

Unless NFC becomes as dead simple as swiping plastic cards (notwithstanding
the incumbency of ingrained swipe'n'sign habits), widespread adoption may be
more of a challenge than optimists such as the author and me would like to
believe.

